# Back stance



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

End of the season last wednesday for me..deep powder again. I moved my bindings way back on the board holes set...what a difference. Finally I was floating, much less strain on the right (back) leg and a more surfy - mellow feeling on the turns.
I'm really curious to see how the same setup carves on harder snow or grooms...but I reallt like the different feel of the board...I was expecting it to became twitchy and unstable at speed, but on the contrary it felt even faster. Anybody rides way back on the board?

board is a pretty basic Ride Control 155


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

For powder, yeah, I'll set them back. I hate that setup on groomers though. It makes the board feel like a boat and it's not nearly as responsive.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

It wont turn as quickly but itll be just as if not more stable. I found with my powder board that with the set back stance it felt less twitchy, and the long nose absorbs a lot of the shock when you hit bumps and dampens the ride before its transferred into your feet and throws you off balance.

When me and my mates were trying to set GPS speed records, I found my Malolo to be a lot nicer to ride at speed than my Custom.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Exactly my feelings...the higher nose was chopping trought the moguls and traced pow much better...but I could feel the bumps on my ankles more..since i was standing on a smaller section of the board...I'll see next season at this point...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, I was set waaaaay back for the pow today at Loveland. It was awesome in the pow, but really squirrelly on the packed powder, especially when it got bumpy. It was worth it in the pow though!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Good points....I'll tell you next season...hopefully on a brand new A-Frame 




Snowolf said:


> All of your high end free ride boards (that I know of) have a set back stance built in for the very reasons you describe. Setting the bindings back on any board will give you a much funner, surfy kind of ride in powder. On groomers, you can overdo it and create some control issues. Remember, the heavy end of the board typically will want to go down the hill first. In pow, you are sunk in enough that you don't notice the tail wanting to pass up the nose. On hard pack and ice, a really far back stance can get you in trouble in a hard turn since your tail will want to whip out to the outside of the turns and spin you.


----------

